# Filling Ambrosia maple holes



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm about to make a serving tray out of some ambrosia maple. What's a safe filler for the holes left by the beetle? Didn't know if epoxy would be good to use, the holes are pretty small and epoxy is pretty thick, figured it might be hard to fill with.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Most often I use super glue and a contrasting sanding dust. Recently I tried black gasket sealer, it was okay, looks nice but tougher than you'd think to fill in the holes. Epoxy dyed or mixed with dust will work. I've been wanting to try dyed fiberglass resin, cheaper than epoxy.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I used "ebony" wood filler on the last couple ambrosia maple projects I did. I was pleased w/ the results.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hmmm, so you use maple or something lighter in color than the streaks to show the holes i guess? I have some super glue but it's pretty thin and might be a pain as well.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Hard to see because the pictures are from further away, but it makes the holes stand out a bit against the rest of the lumber which I personally like…its why we go after wood like this!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/78811


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've seen that table when googling things made from ambrosia maple, and that's one awesome table, if i had the skill I'd probably use the maple i got and try to make one like that, but that'll have to wait.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I use epoxy glue and then send them down when cured.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have some super glue but it's pretty thin and might be a pain as well.

What I do is dump sanding dust over the holes and work it in with a 2" scraper, scrape off the excess then go back and dot over the filled holes with ca glue, wait a couple minutes then sand. Troweling on thinned wood filler would be easier but wood filler sucks and epoxy is too expensive to trowel. If you go with epoxy I recommend using dye or food coloring, epoxy and sawdust looks muddy.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

I used to fill them with epoxy, then one day I decided I liked the look with them unfilled…


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I personally like the look with them not filled. But I guess that could be an issue with debris getting in there and difficult to get out.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Shellac mixed with fine sanding dust makes a quick and easy filler. If it gets stiff/dries while you are working with it just add a drop or 2 of alcohol or thinned shellac.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

I've always filled ambrosia beetle holes with Rock Hard water puddy colored with water-based paint, as long I wasn't going to use a non-drying oil finish.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Hmm, nice tip about shellac and dust, have to try that.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I save the dried up leftover in a Skoal can and "reconstitute" it when needed with a few drops of alcohol or diluted shellac.


----------

